# If you are a cow - you get VR for free



## notimp (Nov 27, 2019)

Cow see green meadow.
Cow give more milk.

Glorious future of VR.

For you too. Preorder now.

src: https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2019/11/26/russian-cows-virtual-reality-headsets-a68316


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 27, 2019)

Wahoo free VR for me as I am often called a moody cow by people


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2019)

You will experience "reduced anxiety and improved overall emotional mood" (at least if you are part of a herd). Government experts say to russian newspaper.





> “Experts noted reduced anxiety and improved overall emotional mood in the herd” during the VR experiment, said the regional agriculture administration.


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 27, 2019)

Now this is fucking scary.


----------



## Mythical (Nov 27, 2019)

Ba duh ba duh duh I'm lovin it


----------



## Alato (Nov 27, 2019)

Never thought the cows would be the first to enter the Matrix.


----------



## cots (Nov 27, 2019)

What's the res and dpi on those things? Cows heads are rather large.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 27, 2019)

I've fucking heard it all now 
Nothing can possibly top this.
I wonder if they would give me one if I found a sufficiently realistic looking cow costume and hid inbetween the other cows  Do realistic cow costumes even exist?

Damn crazy Russians. Only they could come up with something like this.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 27, 2019)

Well it would be cruel and inhumane to deprive cows of the opportunity to play Half-Life: Alyx.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 27, 2019)

OBVIOUS horseshit.  OH no my fault, I forgot about the VR headsets that were specifically designed to comfortably fit a cow's face.  And match a cow's eyes, so they can comfortably see, via IPD adjustments etc etc.  And have it attached with a custom cow-shaped headpiece that can stay on a COW comfortably (cows never shake their heads, or move, or anything, right?)  I'm sure such a thing is entirely feasible.  I'm sure this REALLY happened.  YEAH RIGHT.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Nov 27, 2019)

Next, burgers ran over by a car taste better hehe.


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 27, 2019)

So... Wouldn't it be cheaper to just let them experience an actual real life field?


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2019)

Story says - not in winter.

In winter cows are held in stables.

(Potential analogies to gamer lifestyles?  )

Real story is this. So VR is emotional manipulation of feelings, already - on a businessmodel level. 
To reduce living/upkeep costs. Relative to productivity.

Bright future.

edit: Also great solution for the (still unsolved) movement disconnect issue in VR. Just chain users.


----------



## Captain_N (Nov 27, 2019)

I might identify as a cow just to get free vr. Others can call themselves made up things so i guess i can to. I will also eat mor chikin. moooooo. Link scares me..


----------



## notimp (Nov 27, 2019)

McAfee thinks, that you are so on trend, you wouldnt even believe... 

https://www.simonandschuster.com/books/More-from-Less/Andrew-McAfee/9781982103576

(Now we are getting meta. Oh wait. We already were..  )

Also, dont forget, that VR gets cheaper. Currently its the new cool expensive tool. But for cow business model to work - VR has to become cheap. Which it will.

Thats the disconnect between "its only dumb cow", and "but it gets cool expensive gear for free" - thats the main draw of the title of this topic.


These are early planing stages. Price will scale down over time.


edit: Also - if this is russian anti western propaganda in the style of Vladislav Surkov - chapeau. Because, that cow image - will stick in my mind for years.

edit2: *Insert "In soviet russia, only cows get VR." joke here*


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 27, 2019)

So even animals are cyberpunk. First VR then eventually cyber eyes.


----------

